# Looking for a reliable supplier and idea for good equipment



## Anonymous (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi all I am new to your website and read lots of stuff on thee forums , I am based in south america . I have saved up money and want to invest in a a small commercial refining laboratory for scrap gold and gold nuggets . I have employed a retired precious metals melter a chemical engineer , who has done this for thirty years he is a bit outdated on the process . I want to buy some good equipment for a small scale set up a kilo a day using the AR method. I have been looking for suppliers , for some of the equipment i need on the internet . There is a wide range available from ishore in the us to providers in India and china . but i have no idea on the quality . I am looking for a good induction oven , good gold testers , molds , and rolling mills . Good anyone guide me in finding a good supplier preferably in the USA or Europe. Any suggestions are welcome 


Regards , 


And thank you very much in advance 

Americano


----------



## 4metals (Oct 10, 2010)

If you're just looking to refine high grade alloys, what are you planning on doing with a rolling mill? Years ago some refiners rolled out their alloy before refining but I sure if you stick around and read you'll find inquarting to be much more cost effective, especially on the scale you're talking about. The only exception would be platinum, rolling it out thin does help if you don't want to add gold.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Oct 12, 2010)

4metals said:


> The only exception would be platinum, rolling it out thin does help if you don't want to add gold.



What % ratio of gold to add, before shotting/atomizing?. :shock:


----------



## 4metals (Oct 12, 2010)

Platinum is aided in digestion by adding 3 x the platinum weight in gold. Then it can be cornflaked or atomized. Rolling it out is a labor intensive way of getting the high surface area. 

Now a small rolling mill for the assay lab is different, maybe that's what he meant.


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 12, 2010)

americano said:


> I want to buy some good equipment for a small scale set up a kilo a day using the AR method.



If only I could be small scale :lol:


----------

